# Sunnybrook toy haulers



## bbb (May 10, 2012)

Im looking for sunnybrook owners (titan toy hauler tri axle) . Mine is a 2008 39surv tri axle. My problem is I keep blowing the rear axle tires about every 1 and a half years . The unit is level not nose high. Just wondering what others are doing. Im rotating new tires to the rear every year now.


----------



## fairlane (May 17, 2012)

Have the alignment checked. That rear axle could be cocked a little and scrubbing the tires. Could have a worn bushing or something. Good luck


----------



## C Nash (May 18, 2012)

Have you checked your rvs weight?  Tires wearing or just blowing?  What brand?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 18, 2013)

You have to realize that on a triple axle trailer a LOT of scuffing is going on every time you are not straight....tires will wear front and rear axles the worse.  I would also take it to a shop and have alignment checked.


----------

